# Seiko "spring Drive" Limited To 1,000 Pieces



## Frogman (Sep 22, 2005)

Hey guys check this out. This is one beautiful Japanese. 1,000 Pieces will be made going for $3,500 each.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Frogman said:


> Hey guys check this out. This is one beautiful Japanese. 1,000 Pieces will be made going for $3,500 each.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, at that price, here is one person who can do without one.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Now if it was the TUNA <Chants: TUNA, TUNA> yer i'd have a good read











USEDMODEL said:


> Frogman said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys check this out. This is one beautiful Japanese. 1,000 Pieces will be made going for $3,500 each.
> ...


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Lovely watch (especially the black dialled one) - not sure I'd be prepared to pay $3,500 for ANY watch though. I'd definitely want to see the watch before buying it in this case - in fact I'd love to see a spring drive full stop. It wouldn't matter if I was in the market for one or not









Lovely watches indeed & I like the technology behind them - one day maybe all watches will be made this way


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Tis a thing of beauty indeed. I would have that one, Griff. I dare say it's got the matching of an Omega pound for pound.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice,but why do Seiko come up with real dogy names.

Spring Drive







BOING


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

isn't much to see in that view back is there?







A bit of milled striped plate work but you cant see anything much that moves, may as well have a qtz with a view back!

Perhaps they should have called it a Zebedee


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

thank you for sticking up for me....said florence

booiiiiinggg....said zebedee









but seriously,that credor is pure horological porn!!!!, very arousing









pg-how can you say there's nothing to see,if i had one,i'd wear it back to front







it's just-well beautiful what with the blued screws,pinky orange jewels

brass gears,steel plates and etched printing





































bugger,i'm in a funny mood tonight

john....


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

pg tips said:


> isn't much to see in that view back is there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I asked Roy to build me a quartz with a display back ages ago.







Jewls and stripes,pah.Nowt like a watch battery on full view


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> I asked Roy to build me a quartz with a display back ages ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean like this Alex?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

AlexR said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > isn't much to see in that view back is there?
> ...


This makes perfect sense. You can take your watch to the watch battery shop and show them the battery you need







.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I knew Ian would understand


----------

